# Labor Day on Tensaw



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

We went up to the fish camp on Tensaw this past weekend for Labor day. We only fished a lil bit but we caught some fish. We tried catchin some bass Sunday and it was slow. We did catch a few but they were small. Our friends that we were hanging out with caught some decent fish in the morning before we got there but the bite slowed throughout the day. The next morning we went back out in search of crappie and we found some! We fished deep creeks off the main river and the bite was steady all morning. We never caught a real big fish but we caught some nice fish. Cant wait for some crappie tacos tonight!

*and once again, i cant post pictures so f*k it. this new forum is a joke.. oh well, yall go out and catch em cause the crappie bite is good right now!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are you staying at Tensaw? I was up there at my father in laws camp at upper bryants sat and sun. Bass fished on sunday from dennis lake all the way back to upper bryants and it sucked! We caught a few but nothing to brag about. Beautiful day but the bite was off.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sculls, 

Good report and I feel your pain on photo posting. 

KsB


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

we were at Hubbards.. fished stiggins for the most part. we even ran into some people that had a cooler full of crappie and another kid that had about a 6-7lb bass. fishing seemed to be fairly decent but as you said, bass fishing was slow. the tricks i use on Perdido didnt work at all. but im gonna go to Perdido in the AM and get some revenge


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yea they need to fix this picture crap, the best way i found to load them up is to go to photo bucket and load them there and attach the link on here with ur picture


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Fished Tensaw Monday afternoon for about the last 2 hours of the day on a falling tide. Caught 3 bass and a cotton fish. The bite was decent and would have caught more, but had to keep my 4 yr old in a constant supply of snacks and answer about 4,000 questions.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

HA! Know the feeling, brother. My 3 year old son is the same way. Sooner or later they will learn that fishing is a quiet activity. At least for men. haha. my wife still hasn't figured it out either.


----------

